
Lambda Twist: An Accurate Fast Robust-Perspective Three-Point Solver [pdf] - espeed
http://openaccess.thecvf.com/content_ECCV_2018/papers/Mikael_Persson_Lambda_Twist_An_ECCV_2018_paper.pdf
======
lgats
Mobile Friendly View:
[http://pdf.cab/http://openaccess.thecvf.com/content_ECCV_201...](http://pdf.cab/http://openaccess.thecvf.com/content_ECCV_2018/papers/Mikael_Persson_Lambda_Twist_An_ECCV_2018_paper.pdf)

------
tlarkworthy
P3p -> perspective 3 point. Figuring out camera perspectives from a sample of
projected samples. In this case 3 dim, i.e. traditional camera pose from depth
data. Kinda practical.

~~~
espeed
Last night I tracked down a copy to one of the seminal papers:

The Perspective View of Three Points – Wolfe (1991) [pdf]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20026626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20026626)

